# Asrock Instant Boot



## Mosed (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich war ja sehr skeptisch und es hat sich bewahrheitet. In Wirklichkeit ist diese "Innovation" ein Marketinggag.


Was verspricht Asrock?

Im Fast mode eine Bootzeit in wenigen Sekunden, im Regular Mode in 22 Sekunden.


Was macht Instant Boot?

Wählt man den Fast Mode, wird bei Auswahl von "herunterfahren" der Rechner neugestartet und dann in den Energiesparmodus versetzt.

Wählt man den Regular Mode, wird bei Auswahl von "herunterfahren" der Rechner neugestartet und dann in den Ruhezustand versetzt.


WoW! Innovativ! Sensationell! Unglaublich! 


Den Klick auf Energiesparmodus und Ruhezustand bekomme ich auch noch grad selber hin^^

--> Klar, die Software macht es automatisch mit nem Neustart dazwischen, aber mit einer Verkürzung der realen Bootzeit hat das mal gar nichts zu tun.

(Abgesehen davon, dass mein Rechner nach dem Neustart nicht in den Energiesparmodus oder Ruhezustand gegangen ist - ich habe aber auch nicht ne Minute gewartet, vielleicht lag es daran)


Was ich nicht verstehe: Wozu braucht man dafür ein Biosupdate? Schließlich macht die Software nichts anderes als den Herunterfahren-Befehl abzuwandeln.


Habt ihr Instant-Boot mal getestet oder im Einsatz?

Mir würde es wenig bringen, denn ich schalte nach dem Rechner-Aus die Stromleiste aus und wenn ich dann beim Herunterfahren 3 Minuten warten muss bringt es das nicht wirklich.
Zumal der normale Bootvorgang nicht wirklich länger dauert als eine Rückkehr aus dem Ruhezustand. (Was vielleicht an 4 GiB Ram liegt - der Inhalt muss ja erstmal wieder von der Festplatte gelesen werden)
Und beim Fast Mode muss ja der Strom weiter anliegen, da es ja der Energiesparmodus ist - entfällt also auch.


----------



## DanielX (3. Dezember 2008)

LOL, also das ist ja mal echt geil ich bekomm mich nicht ein, jeder der weiß wie ne Batchdatei geht kann das schreiben. 

MfG DanielX


----------

